
Introducing Spaces - A Micro-chat platform. - jonchamberlin
Fellow hackers, we are launching here today so please enjoy and check us out. Spacesapp.com<p>Spaces is a free, fun and simple way to chat with people around your favorite interests. Topics can be happenings, locations, products, events, hobbies or anything!<p>It's dead simple to discover, create, share and chat. There’s no login or secondary screens, just launch the app and you’re free to discover, create and chat in seconds. We created this app to be super fast, easy and beautiful.<p>Sharing deserves it's own paragraph. Each space comes with slashes - /topic/. This tells people a conversation is happening and exactly where to find it. When you can chat about anything, and share it, there's a lot you can do: tweet it, post it to your blog, share it with your beta testers or customers, include it in a marketing campaign, create "episodes" of discussion around interesting topics, etc.<p>I've created a few spaces for today /CarolBartz/ /yCombinator/ /Techcrunch/<p>Spaces was developed by Joey Primiani (Google &#38; Cortex), James Mudgett (theCrowdapp.com) and myself (Pennsylvania).<p>Spaces is for iOS, but we plan on releasing new features (like following topics/notifications) and launching on Droid.<p>Also follow us on Twitter - @Spaces_app. We have fun there.
======
samstave
So its a social media twist on IRC?

Take the concept of IRC chatrooms and simply make a topic and chat around that
topic (chat/share media)?

I see that you use "Starbucks" in the image on your site, the only thing that
would be interesting is if the "starbucks" space were to be also visited by
Starbucks who would post a QR code for free/discounts into that space. Go into
the space, redeem the QR code from that vendor at starbucks.

Otherwise, I can think of absolutely ZERO reason why I, or anyone, would make
a chat room about starbucks. Unless we were bitching about starbucks.

~~~
jonchamberlin
We've been described as a social IRC or an inverse Twitter.

Yes, sponsored spaces are where brands can have a real conversation with their
fans. They would also be able to offer discounts, etc.

I love Starbucks. I love sharing my experiences and favorite beverages. I'd
love to hear other people's stories or hear what other people are drinking the
same time I am and talking to a real person from Starbucks would make my day.

Even the most insignificant item can have a following.

~~~
samstave
Well, just remember that not everyone shares that passion - but here would be
a suggestion then.

Have content/category/context tabs in each space.

Lets say you have a space called "Starbucks" - you click into it and you can
then swipe left and right into a different context/category/content area.
Swipe left and get current QR coupons. Swipe right and get list of locations
withing X miles of your current GPS - each location a different color line.
Swipe again and get a chat line - the color of the user's text corresponds to
the starbucks location they are chatting from/about. Swipe again and get
anther panel - maybe the starbucks menu. etc...

Now take this concept with a consumer electronic and have panes as follows:

specs | coupons/sales/deals | ratings | chat | MFR contact info

You can make this such that if you have a list of things you have/want - you
can track purchasing decisions and vendor contact.

------
samstave
Another interesting use would be to create channels based on places you go
frequently with friends, like a particular club. You/your friends post events
into that space channel - such as "We will be here on friday night" and it
gives you alerts when an event is posted. Then you can post your
status/replies about that event at that place into that channel. After the
event is over, the comments get rolled up under that event so they dont
clutter the space for the next event.

~~~
jonchamberlin
Thanks for your input Sam. I believe I get your meaning (dealing with a head
cold). Any event or club has a lot of potential for engagement, just because
it's a closely defined experience - same time, place, activity, beverages,
type of clientele, etc.

------
dongsheng
It would be interesting to have a chat room called /nearby/, so can easily
bored people to chat with.

------
revorad
Link - <http://Spacesapp.com>

